
File manager nnn v2.5 released with many plugins, mouse support, sshfs and more - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/nnn/releases/tag/v2.5
======
apjana
`nnn` is a lean and fast file manager, disk usage analyzer, fuzzy app launcher
and batch file renamer.

Homepage: [https://github.com/jarun/nnn](https://github.com/jarun/nnn)

### New in v2.5

    
    
      - [plugin](https://github.com/jarun/nnn/tree/master/plugins) support. 19 plugins added. Some are:
        - pdfview: view a PDF in pager
        - nmount: (un)mount a storage device
        - ndiff: file and directory diff for selection
        - hexview: view a file in hex
        - imgresize: batch resize images to desktop resolution
        - ipinfo: check your IP address and whois information
        - transfer: upload a file to transfer.in
        - pastebin: paste the contents of a text file to paste.ubuntu.com
        - boom: play random music from a directory
        - nwal: set an image as wallpaper using nitrogen
        - pywal: set selected image as wallpaper, change terminal color scheme
        - getplugs: update plugins
      - SSHFS support
      - support `bsdtar`, simplify `patool` integration
      - native batch rename support (`vidir` dependency dropped)
      - mouse support
      - new location for config files - `~/.config/nnn`
        - plugin dir location: `~/.config/nnn/plugins`
        - selection file `.nnncp` is now `~/.config/nnn/.selection`
      - support [configuration](https://github.com/jarun/nnn/wiki/nnn-as-default-file-manager) as the default file manager
      - per-context detail/light mode
      - case-insensitive version compare
      - shortcut to visit `/` - <kbd>`</kbd> (backtick)
      - vim-like scrolloff support
      - `^D` & `^U`: scroll half page, `PgDn` & `PdUp`: scroll full page
      - fix selection across contexts
      - recognize `Home` and `End` keys at prompt for editing
      - fix broken program option `-b`
      - POSIX-compliant user-scripts (wherever possible)
      - `NNN_SCRIPT` is retired (replaced by plugins)

